# My hob is acting weird to me. somehow



## kkw16 (Oct 22, 2010)

He has been in my place for 2 days and he is 1 year old. Whenever he is in the cage he seems to hate me. whenever i come close to the cage he starts balling up but when he is outside the cage he is very active. Even if my hands are in front of his face, he will still be normal and not balling up. why is it like that? is that normal??

Also, he doesn't really eat at all but he poops alot. I would say he eats like 10 pieces of cat food a day and drink like 10 zip of water a day not even a tea spoon of water. what should i do to help.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

kkw16 said:


> He has been in my place for 2 days and he is 1 year old. Whenever he is in the cage he seems to hate me. whenever i come close to the cage he starts balling up but when he is outside the cage he is very active. Even if my hands are in front of his face, he will still be normal and not balling up. why is it like that? is that normal??
> 
> Also, he doesn't really eat at all but he poops alot. I would say he eats like 10 pieces of cat food a day and drink like 10 zip of water a day not even a tea spoon of water. what should i do to help.


2 days is not very long for him to settle into his new home. That is great that he is ok with you when out of the cage, keep working with that. He may never be ok with the first approach, some are huffy when they first hear a sudden noise, movement, etc. but once they smell its us then they are ok.

Give him a bit more time to settle in. They do poop a lot. If the poop is normal looking (small brown "tootsie rolls" firm but not hard, etc. then I really would say just give him some time to settle in. He may even have tummy upset the first couple of days if you are feeding a different food then he previously had. I'm glad you found our site to learn more about your little one!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmm that's normal I think. Prickles seems very territorial too. When I approach her cage, she huffs a lot but after I pick her up, she's all daisies and lollipops! :lol: Keep working on that though, could be your hedgie just needs some time to adjust


----------



## kkw16 (Oct 22, 2010)

thx very much for the replys

but how much water should he drink a day


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure about the water, if you want to compare though my hedgehog drinks 4-5 tablespoons a day. Sorry I can't give any help on how to make him drink more.

Let's see what the more experienced members in this forum have to say about it.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Are you using a bowl or a bottle? Maybe have both in the cage to see which is preferred?


----------

